# Simular componentes reales?



## ale_o10 (Feb 24, 2011)

hola a todos
estoy buscando un simulador donde pueda simular componentes reales.
Tengo que hacer unas practicas con operacionales, por ejemplo medir la tension de offset de salida y correjirla.
Pero ningun simulador que probe me aparece esa tension.
Todos simulan como si fueran ideales.
Espero puedan ayudarme ya que es para mañana 
saludos y gracias


----------



## ernestogn (Feb 25, 2011)

Este anda bien para eso!


----------



## Scooter (Feb 25, 2011)

Precisamente un operacional es uno de los componentes mas ideal en la práctica.


----------



## ale_o10 (Feb 25, 2011)

ernestogn tengo eso, el problema es que para la practica tambine necesito un generador de funciones y un osciloscopio, que no tengo.

Scooter nada es ideal, todo tiene errores, y la practica de la materia es ver esos errores y las formas de corregirlos.

saludos


----------



## Scooter (Feb 25, 2011)

Si, hasta ahí llego. Solo digo que los AO precisamente son bastante mas ideales en la realidad que otros muchos componentes.


----------



## ernestogn (Feb 25, 2011)

ale_o10 dijo:


> ernestogn tengo eso, el problema es que para la practica tambine necesito un generador de funciones y un osciloscopio, que no tengo.
> 
> Scooter nada es ideal, todo tiene errores, y la practica de la materia es ver esos errores y las formas de corregirlos.
> 
> saludos



Era en joda che , yo tampoco tengo osciloscopio , pero lo cierto es que yo tampoco nunca pude hacer que un operacional se comporte exactamente en el simulador como en la vida 

supongo que a los grandes simuladores se les podra introducir variables de error .pero no se che


----------



## ale_o10 (Feb 25, 2011)

ya se que era joda, no se lo tomen como que me enoje.
que raro que no haya simuladores con la opcion de simulares errores comunes en los componentes, ya que esa si seria una buena simulacion

saludos


----------

